# New Union Tube & Transistor Pedal - "Nevermore"



## Squawk (Jun 21, 2018)

I just wanted to give a shout out to a new pedal from Union Tone & Transistor, a pedal company in East Vancouver that are really making some great pedals.

I have no affiliation with Union at all, but Chris Young loaned me this pedal to check out, as I already own a couple other Union pedals (LAB and More).

In a nutshell, the NEVERMORE is essentially two "More" circuits that can be toggled with the right switch, and an on/off toggle on the left. Perfect for keeping one always on, and then switching to the 2nd circuit as a boost, or using as two levels of boost. However, most people tend to keep the More always on in their pedal chain, so I think that's why Union came out with this version, for added flexibility.

The "MORE" is a preamp pedal that can be used to just add a bit of fatness and girth to your tone (+5db gain), or give a large degree of boost (up to +40 db!).

I personally tend to use my MORE pedal more on the lower side of the dial, but it's quite awesome sounding for enhancing your guitar tone. The original MORE pedal is the pedal that Jack White had used on his guitars and vocals.

I have to say that the Union pedals are probably the sexiest pedals I've used. I love the industrial build quality, and the badges look superb.





  








Nevermore




__
Squawk


__
Apr 8, 2019




Union Tube & Transistor "NEVERMORE"


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm seeing those black-on-metal riveted plates showing up more and more. They do lend an air of seriousness to the pedals, don't they? A certain kind of don't-piss-around-I'm-here-to-get-WORK-done character. For instance, this Blackstone MosFet Overdrive. The nice thing about them is that they're difficult to scratch or damage.








Certainly one of the first instances of such legended plates was on some of the early Shin-Ei stuff, like the Uni-Vibe and some of their fuzzes. Mind you, I don't know if that was a style choice or simply the only alternative for legending at the time. Whatever the case, when done well, it looks great.


----------



## Squawk (Jun 21, 2018)

mhammer said:


> I'm seeing those black-on-metal riveted plates showing up more and more. They do lend an air of seriousness to the pedals, don't they? A certain kind of don't-piss-around-I'm-here-to-get-WORK-done character. For instance, this Blackstone MosFet Overdrive. The nice thing about them is that they're difficult to scratch or damage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! Yes, I love the heavy duty industrial look. It looks and feels like quality!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Some builds I've seen in the DIY realm use plates they've gotten off other equipment and use them for a sort of steam-punk look. If any of you happen to be in the Victoria area, it may have changed in the intervening 30 years, but Capitol Iron down on Store St. used to have a fantastic selection of surplus marine electronics stuff in the basement with plates like that, that I gather they'd get from CFB Esquimault.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Some builds I've seen in the DIY realm use plates they've gotten off other equipment and use them for a sort of steam-punk look. If any of you happen to be in the Victoria area, it may have changed in the intervening 30 years, but Capitol Iron down on Store St. used to have a fantastic selection of surplus marine electronics stuff in the basement with plates like that, *that I gather they'd get from CFB Esquimault.*


Probably a good guess, as the feds are constantly mothballing military installations out west. 

I would guess that, by now, there is more military presence in NS and NB than MB, SK, AB and BC. When the Big One hits BC, we will be waiting weeks for army support, if required, to come from Edmonton (and over two mountain ranges), our nearest army post. We hardly pay any taxes to the feds, so I guess I it makes sense to someone, somewhere.


----------

